# Turkish beekeeping suppliers



## wglord (Nov 23, 2009)

I am looking for beekeeping supply companies in Turkey, specifically in or near Istanbul. Does anyone have any contacts?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

A Google search identifies at least one supplier:

*Asel Arıcılık Malzemeleri Ltd.Shti., İstanbul*
Address:Vatan Mah. Seymen Sk. No: 16 Bayrampasha, İstanbul, Turkey

http://10215.tr.all.biz/en/contacts


----------



## Ferdi (Feb 8, 2013)

wglord said:


> I am looking for beekeeping supply companies in Turkey, specifically in or near Istanbul. Does anyone have any contacts?


Hi Bill,

I have already replied your message but I though it might also be good to share those suppliers here.

http://www.sezeraricilik.com/
http://www.marmaraaricilik.com/
http://www.aricilikmalzemeleri.web.tr/


----------

